# Benimar 6000 cc



## Beni2003 (Jan 29, 2013)

Is anyone out there who can tell me how to change the light bulbs in the Benimar. Can't see any access to them.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

which ones ? Most internal light fittings are standard units, and will be replicated in lost of vans. Photos would be helpful


----------



## Beni2003 (Jan 29, 2013)

It's the hidden lights beneath the opaque cover under the interior wall cupboards.
Will try to get a photo.


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

I think you will find a series of screws inside the bottom of the cupboard above, undoing these will release the lip under the cupboard that holds the acrylic diffuser.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

They are a pain.
Open the doors of the upper cabinets, unscrew the the strip at the front of the cabinet, unscrew the now revealed screws that hold the opaque plastic retainers and carefully remove the opaque plastic covers. Reverse after changing lamps.
Have you recently acquired this motorhome only we traded FJ03***
this time last year and would be interested to know who has Vanessa?


----------



## Beni2003 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Gents for your replies, Haven't had a chance to investigate further but removing the strip then accessing the screws seems to be the answer.

@iconnor. Sorry mate this one is NG53*** and is nicknamed 'Beni' Dare say Beni wouldn't mind meeting Vanessa though.


----------

